# LFTS - The Opener!!!



## Nice Shot 1982 (Aug 31, 2013)

Coffee’s brewing! Let’s do this! 

Looking to put something down in Washtenaw Co. 

Good luck, all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Sometimes falling asleep at 8pm with your kids pays off... I’m awake! Let’s do this! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Good luck everyone, its going to feel refreshing sitting in a tree 22 feet up this morning!


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Getting ready to head to my property and spend the day with my son who hasn't bowhunted in 14 years. I hope he shoots one!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice and cool this morning in GT county. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

Joy to the world!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Water heating up for some instant oatmeal and got chocolate, then out the door in Eaton county. Good luck all!!!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Good luck everyone! I'll be out in Barry County this morning trying to get my first kill with my new Halon 6 today! Time to break in the new bow! Remember safety first! Wear your harnesses!


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

On the road to Charlevoix county. Nice and crispy this morning. Good luck today fellas.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Let's get to it! Shoot straight boys!


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

15 mins out


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

You guys arent in a tree yet?


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Leaving camp now, good luck everyone.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Crisp cool morning in Benzie county. Gonna feel really good to be in a tree this morning. Good luck everyone!


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Just pulled up to the property. Truck says 36 degrees in Washtenaw County! Good luck everyone!


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

thegospelisgood said:


> You guys arent in a tree yet?


Pace yourself it's a long season. Shoot straight young Padawan...


----------



## Goose69 (Dec 21, 2012)

Good luck everyone just sat down in Shiawassee county.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Set in saginaw county. Good luck everyone.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

In my tree


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

Let the games begin monroe county


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

All in in Eaton county, what a beautiful morning!!


----------



## Jack77 (Feb 3, 2011)

In stand in northern Macomb county. Good luck to all. Shoot straight. 

>—->


----------



## crh2678 (Jan 16, 2015)

In the stand. Nice morning feels good to be out again!!


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

20 ft up nw of lapeer


----------



## hicky40cmu (Oct 3, 2007)

Beautiful morning out so far, 44 degrees and calm wind in Oakland county. Good luck!


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Up tree in hillsdale. Little misty. Time to rock and snooze.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

20' up baby!!!!
My first opener in several years!!!!
Glad it's nice and cool out!!!!


----------



## YMInotfishing13 (Mar 9, 2011)

Waiting for day light and white tales here in NW Barry Co.


----------



## mrwhitetails101 (Oct 15, 2011)

Out hunting my own property St clair county good luck too everyone besafe ! Shoot straight !


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

Was late getting into the tree had two bucks fighting about 60 yards from my stand. Was cool to watch with the flashlight!


----------



## UnluckyOne (Nov 17, 2012)

Up20 in Northern Macomb.


----------



## ryanl01 (Oct 3, 2007)

saw 3 on my way tooooooo.........they are a movin


----------



## Chris Barr (Oct 26, 2010)

In the stand Dryden. Beautiful morning to be a Michigander! 

Shoot straight!!


----------



## jc bowhunter (Nov 11, 2012)

Good luck everyone be safe shoot straight


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Mom and two fawns on my blindside about 30 yards... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowmobilingswordfish (Feb 23, 2012)

Think I picked the worse tree this morning, just had a skunk come right to my tree


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Calm, cool and foggy here in Shiawassee county. Had some pass through well before daylight.


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

Already seen 3 on the wayy to my stand. One was a small buck


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Up in Alpena, State land. Lots of sign and deer this year. Sketchy data for me. Good luck all. No deer sightings yet....
<----<<<


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

On stand in western up...warm and breezy...good luck to everyone


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Up in a tree in shiawassee. Only saw a **** so far


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

1 **** so far


----------



## Chisej (Nov 4, 2010)

Already let an arrow fly this morning! It was either a 4 or 6 point! Now I'm patiently sitting!!


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

A absolutely beautiful morning to start the season in St. Clair County...good luck everyone & most importantly, be safe!


----------



## SCOOTER3148 (Jan 7, 2007)

Chisej said:


> Already let an arrow fly this morning! It was either a 4 or 6 point! Now I'm patiently sitting!!


Good luck


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Slow so far. 7 antlerless and one sparky.


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Checking in from Saginaw co state land, good luck everyone.


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Beautiful morning here in Sanilac. 1 doe seen so far. Good luck and be safe all.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Checking in from sanilac, bumped a couple off the clover on the walk in. Trail cam doesn't show much movement past 9, let's see if it's right.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Only 1 doe since daylight. It's nice out here!! This is great weather for opening day!


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Stateland lake county. Heard an owl. That's about it.


----------



## billmitch (Dec 21, 2009)

Hunting at my new house in Springfield Township got the first time. Nothing yet but movement was good since the cool down


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Chisej said:


> Already let an arrow fly this morning! It was either a 4 or 6 point! Now I'm patiently sitting!!


Congratulations man!!! Details! Pics! 

I'm high in a tree in Presque isle county. Had a doe and a Fawn come by at720. I was late, had two guys to place and I was far less organized than I thought! Why does my bowhunting involve sooo much gear?!


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

I know RMH, and I'm no RMH, but this is what will get me through the morning!


----------



## treerat (Oct 24, 2013)

Sitting in Calhoun county. Nothing yet


----------



## uofmball1 (Oct 31, 2005)

20ft up in Osceola for the first hunt at our new property. I think my stand is in the middle of a chipmunk village.


----------



## Spartan Surplus (Nov 2, 2016)

Forgot how much I hate squirrels.


----------



## Chris Barr (Oct 26, 2010)

Busted by a big ass doe 40 yards downwind from me.....


----------



## Chris Barr (Oct 26, 2010)

This guy will get you!!


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

9 does so far in Jackson county. Wishing now that i let an arrow fly at big momma but was enjoying the opening morning.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Saw my first deer of the season, doe & her bb. Waiting for mr. Big to walk by here in Barry Co


----------



## remcorebond (Jul 14, 2008)

noshow said:


> Buddy has been texting me all morning and he has seen over 70 deer. 4-5 nice bucks and lots of small ones and of course does and fawns. No shooters in range yet.


Where is this? Lol


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

remcorebond said:


> Where is this? Lol


Right next to his best perch fishing hole...


----------



## tdflannigan (Nov 24, 2011)

Gotta love it when your hunting buddy says "I thought you said you had to work this morning, just saw you in your stand" and you receive the message at work.... Hang your own f-ing stands, stay out of mine!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Saw a group of three bucks. Occasionally fighting. 2 eights and a 6. Got an 8. Must have missed judged shot. Far back exit. Neighbor saw it fall


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Thwackcity (Oct 10, 2014)

What county?


----------



## DanielGVSU19 (Sep 22, 2017)

bowhunter426 said:


> Saw a group of three bucks. Occasionally fighting. 2 eights and a 6. Got an 8. Must have missed judged shot. Far back exit. Neighbor saw it fall


congrats bud, get him dressed quick!! Does seem wayyy back but grats none the less!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Ended up seeing 11 but only the one little buck. About 1000 there was a pitbull and a black lab running around in the woods. I got down and hid next to a tree. When the came close I jumped out and charged them, yelling and waving my arms. Both dogs took off with their asses tucked yipping the whole way. Hopefully they don't come back


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

remcorebond said:


> Where is this? Lol


All I can say is it's farm country with beans, standing corn, and apple orchards. All the deer were headed back towards bedding. He can see a long way so not every deer was close to him.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

DanielGVSU19 said:


> congrats bud, get him dressed quick!! Does seem wayyy back but grats none the less!


Dressed and on Ice. Entrance was right behind shoulder exit in front of rear leg. Every time i replay the shot in my head it was quartered away not too.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Time to climb down and call it a day.
Got to get home in time to watch some protests....er....I mean football


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Getting slowly ready to head out here in st.Clair county. Emmet area for a pm sit.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

bowhunter1053 said:


> 1 **** so far


Got a **** treed above me. Got down and went for a pee came back he's still treed. Saw a thin 8 twice and a button a few minutes ago. Daylight pics from 2 good ones here. I'm staying all day.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Good morning in Eaton county, two twins got a pass looked like a pair of sixes. Doe and fawn got on the downwind and let me know i stink!


----------



## Tru-N-Sea (Jul 1, 2005)

Good luck everyone! I'll be out this afternoon. 
Shoot straight! 

---Captn

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Ask him if he needs another friend and hunting buddy?



noshow said:


> Buddy has been texting me all morning and he has seen over 70 deer. 4-5 nice bucks and lots of small ones and of course does and fawns. No shooters in range yet.


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

Skunked on lapeer county public. I'm headed to private land in St Clair county later tonight.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful morning, three deer out of range at 8:30, the sunrise and the soul cleansing in the woods this am was already worth the price of the license!
Thank you Lord for deer season & the Rejuvenation of my soul, I've got a lot of stink this year for the Autumn Wind to blow off me! Crazy stressful job, my Sister died this year, way too young,the world keeps getting crazier but somehow All Is Well with My Soul once I'm back in the deer blind!


----------



## easternuphunter (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful morning. No deer but put this guy down. Back at it this afternoon. Barry county


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

saw 15 deer this morning,passed up 2 spikes and this tempting 7 point


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Couldn’t make it out for morning hunt, but will be out after Lions game. Can’t wait. Good luck everyone and good luck Lions!


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

mattawanhunter said:


> Thank you Lord for deer season & the Rejuvenation of my soul, I've got a lot of stink this year for the Autumn Wind to blow off me! Crazy stressful job, my Sister died this year, way too young,the world keeps getting crazier but somehow All Is Well with My Soul once I'm back in the deer blind!


Amen brother!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Way to go, keep baggin those Fawn Killers, they've eaten a couple of my 8 pointers that I left overnight to retrieve in the morning!



easternuphunter said:


> Beautiful morning. No deer but put this guy down. Back at it this afternoon. Barry county


----------



## MSUTurfGuy (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice to be back out in the stand this morning here in southern Barry Co. Pretty exciting morning that's for sure! Saw 6 different bucks this morning and about 12 doe/fawns... Gave a nice 7pt a pass first thing this morning and then had a group of 3 bucks come through about 930am... One of them was a decent 8/9pt and he got the pass since I didn't have a great window to make a shot. Overall a very intense and exciting morning to be back in the woods. Heading back out after the Lions game. Good luck to all!


----------



## walleye50 (Jan 10, 2011)

easternuphunter said:


> Beautiful morning. No deer but put this guy down. Back at it this afternoon. Barry county


 shoot em all


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

jstfish48162 said:


> 20' up baby!!!!
> My first opener in several years!!!!
> Glad it's nice and cool out!!!!


 good luck


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Got the kids doing some work today!


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

easternuphunter said:


> Beautiful morning. No deer but put this guy down. Back at it this afternoon. Barry county


To me that's better than shooting a deer


----------



## 8 Point (Mar 16, 2009)

buktruk said:


> Got the kids doing some work today!


Let us know what happens! Good Luck!


----------



## 8 Point (Mar 16, 2009)

Back at it in St. Clair. Nothing this morning. But, it sure was nice to be out again. Good luck to all and post pics! It makes my day of nothing seem more exciting when I can live through my fellow hunters who have been successful.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Out for the evening was busy this morning


----------



## crh2678 (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Napped to long and got to the stand around 3, jumped one bedded under it. Ugrhhh


----------



## mrbeachtc (Oct 1, 2010)

Chevyguy28 said:


> Napped to long and got to the stand around 3, jumped one bedded under it. Ugrhhh


I’ve done that before. Not fun.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Took a break, back out in a brand new early season double top secret spot working on a kiwi strawberry Gatorade. Waiting for Mr. Big.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Back at it in stand that allows me to see a lot.

The field habitat is really starting to shape up.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Apparently it was a BB, the same one I presume from this mornings entertainment. Got settled in the stand and he came wandering back in to see what the commotion was about.


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

Filled the freezer this morning at 9:30. First time shooting a Rage tip. Wow! Now it's a wallhanger only for 3 months.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Got settled into a different stand in Barry county around 3. Farmers are all around me cutting down beans and planting winter wheat at the same time! Should have a nice wheat field to hunt in December! Checked trail cam and have several different shooters working this area so I'm hoping one presents a good shot tonight! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

I started bowhunting back in the year 2000 at the age of 14. On October 1st that year, I took a 7 point with a bow for the evening hunt. From a popple tree, probably within 30 yards of where I am currently sitting in a different popple tree. Good memories, and popples sure offer great early season cover!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down, Saginaw County. Go Lions!

Brand new rub next to stand. Farmers taking down beans 40 yards south of me. My luck. 

Good luck everyone


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

St.Clair county public . Been in stand-wheelchair for an hour. Could only work my way back about 20 yrds off of trail and I know I'm camoed pretty well, 2 people so far....No idea I was here  
This a.m. other side seen a turkey a racoon and all the other critter's besides a damn deer. Sure wish it was as cool this evening as this a.m. good luck, phones going in pocket and shut off !! CONGRATS to those that scored. God it feels excellent to breathe in the air out here, enjoy and be safe


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Out for the after noon. Popped a doe.n seen her fall


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

I'm all settled in for my first sit of the season. It's very dry out here. I can here the squirrels coming from a mile away.

Good luck to all, and congrats to those that have had early success this season!


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

All set to go in Shiawassee


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Joe Archer said:


> Out for the after noon. Popped a doe.n seen her fall


Congrats! Same here. I'm going to stay in the stand til after shooting time. Who knows what else might walk by.


----------



## Spartan Surplus (Nov 2, 2016)

Brought the wife out with me tonight in Barry County. We climbed up a two man stand, realized were fatter than we use to be, climbed back down and are now in a pop up blind. Hopefully she doesnt make a move on me so that I can hunt.


----------



## bear5 (May 17, 2009)

Finally got out!!


----------



## cast and tug (Apr 25, 2010)

Out in Macomb county, didn't hunt the morning. Congrats to all successful and good luck all.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Back out for the evening. My wife is in the box blind on the food plot, I'm near the oaks.


----------



## Goose69 (Dec 21, 2012)

back out is Shiawassee county.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Out for my first sit tonight and damn does it feel good 
GOOD LUCK 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tfuscg (Nov 9, 2015)

Passed on a few small bucks. Largest was a small six. Saw many doe. Maybe sit Thursday or Friday


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

This guy has been all around my stand today. Now he decided 15yds from my stand to lay down. Shoulda brought a leash and collar for him....


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Covered up with chipmunks no deer yet 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

mattawanhunter said:


> View attachment 273022
> Absolutely beautiful morning, three deer out of range at 8:30, the sunrise and the soul cleansing in the woods this am was already worth the price of the license!
> Thank you Lord for deer season & the Rejuvenation of my soul, I've got a lot of stink this year for the Autumn Wind to blow off me! Crazy stressful job, my Sister died this year, way too young,the world keeps getting crazier but somehow All Is Well with My Soul once I'm back in the deer blind!


Well put my friend, sitting here thinking why am I out here? Not huge on deer but with having a brush with death this spring, it's comforting being in his creation. Never been one to admire sunsets, birds chirping etc Always kill kill kill ,but it's changed me.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Southeast Hillsdale county. Boys first hunt.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

The food plot has struggled but is still lacking. I love this little plot.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

The view


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

Back out with my wife, looking to get her on a buck.


----------



## Fredieland (Oct 24, 2013)

Out in Gladwin county for the evening hunt. Gorgeous day. Nothing but turkeys so far while on stand.


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Been out since since 430 with my daughter between emmett and capac.Soy coming down 100 yards away.Does bedded down about 25 yards from the soy,don't even care about the combine in the field as it goes by.


----------



## Jack77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Back again in northern Macomb. Had one sneak by before first light this morning. 

I agree with all on here. It is such a great feeling sitting in the woods again. A different kind of peaceful. Being able to hear the woods come awake in the morning or go to bed in the evenings. Good days ahead. 

Good luck to all. Congrats to those who connected.


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

back at it hope to see how these toxic work


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

Been on stand since five in shiawassee county. To my surprise the neighbor has set up a pop up about 20 feet from one of my stands on my fence line. What a joy!!!!!!


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Mid week warmup coming with a decent cool front behind it for the end of the week


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

J D said:


> Out for my first sit tonight and damn does it feel good
> GOOD LUCK
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


My first sit too Jamie. Sitting down by the pond near grandpa's old blind.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks good Andy good luck

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

No deer here, yet... Wayne county


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Doe and fawn with about 20 turkeys so far in Livingston county. Don't expect much until dark p


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

A doe and fawn so far. Finally all of the farm equipment is out of the field now so the woods should come to life now!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Pretty quiet tonight so far


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

The wind couldn't be more wrong for the stand I was planning to sit today. Didn't even think about it until I climbed up. First deer spooked real quick and walked away. I jumped out and came in. Long season ahead of of us. No reason to blow my stand up on the first day. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Cass co 
Look out deer your in trouble now
There's more than one of us


----------



## Big Pine (Aug 8, 2017)

huntmichigan said:


> Been on stand since five in shiawassee county. To my surprise the neighbor has set up a pop up about 20 feet from one of my stands on my fence line. What a joy!!!!!!


He might have been thinking the same thing about your stand on his fenceline.


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

You guys are killing me. Not gonna be able to hunt until Wednesday morning. This morning would have been great out there. Not to mention the wind was perfect for the tree stand that my buck of a lifetime has been visiting! AHHH oh well, it is what it is. Good luck ya'll.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Good of choice looks like golden rod and blackberry.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

2 doe 1 small 8 in past five....


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

12 does do far


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Double unicorn.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

3 foxes as the sunsets


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

mbrewer said:


> Got a **** treed above me. Got down and went for a pee came back he's still treed. Saw a thin 8 twice and a button a few minutes ago. Daylight pics from 2 good ones here. I'm staying all day.


Pope and Young 10 pt. down.

Oh yeah!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

mbrewer said:


> Pope and Young 10 pt. down.
> 
> Oh yeah!


Congrats can't wait to see pictures 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

mbrewer said:


> Pope and Young 10 pt. down.
> 
> Oh yeah!


Glad that plan worked out for you!


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

Big Pine said:


> He might have been thinking the same thing about your stand on his fenceline.


He only owns 3 acres up by the road


----------



## Yohann (Sep 15, 2009)

huntmichigan said:


> He only owns 3 acres up by the road


No one "owns" a fence line any more than their neighbor regardless of how many acres they own. I'm not taking sides, he may indeed be a dbag. But it's going to be a long season if you don't pick your battles.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

4pt


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Not a single deer tonight.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Lost count at a little over 20 tonight. Passed a sparky and acouple does. Had a shooter in the field but wouldn't come my way


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

5 does tonight jackson county


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Just got settled in....full moon on the opener, it almost doesn't seem fair 

Congrats to all the successful hunters/huntresses!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Well we had an action packed day. My nephew was out with my brother on my new piece. They saw 15, all antlerless but 2 spikes. He connected on his first deer ever.









My oldest saw 12, all antlerless and got his second deer and first with the xbow.









Tonight I was out with my 11 year old. We saw 20 all antlerless. After passing a few small ones he couldn't pass up a 20yd broadside shot onvthis guy. His second deer and first with the xbow.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

buktruk said:


> Well we had an action packed day. My nephew was out with my brother on my new piece. They saw 15, all antlerless but 2 spikes. He connected on his first deer ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lot of good eatin'! Congrats to the young hunters!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

d_rek said:


> That's a lot of good eatin'! Congrats to the young hunters!


They were pretty excited. My 11 year old asked me before the hunt, "dad if I shoot a doe first can we keep hunting and wait for a buck?" 

10 seconds after shooting his deer, "dad can we go get it?" Love seeing their excitement. Especially since they helped put in the foodplots/watering hole that drew them in.


----------



## Filet-O-Fish (Apr 14, 2009)

This little guy got the pass this afternoon at 6:30


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats to all the successful hunters


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

J D said:


> Congrats can't wait to see pictures
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Having trouble transferring pics from phone but this one works.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Awesome congrats 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

Very nice opening day 10... Congrats!!


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice deer! Any front on pics of him?


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Congrats mbrewer


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats on a beautiful deer brewer! Nice antlers and a thick neck! 

Happy to hear that that **** didn't scare you out of that tree


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

mbrewer said:


> Having trouble transferring pics from phone but this one works.
> 
> View attachment 273154


Nice buck, CONGRATS


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

nice buck!


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

Found him!!!!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

pumpkinhead450 said:


> Found him!!!!
> View attachment 273180


Let me be the first to congratulate you! Nice deer, nice job getting after him. Congrats


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats on a fine buck pumpkinhead!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

wildthing said:


> Congrats on a beautiful deer brewer! Nice antlers and a thick neck!
> 
> Happy to hear that that **** didn't scare you out of that tree


About noon he had to poop so bad he risked coming down to that dead branch which is really a dead tree leaning on mine and walked it to the ground.

How do I know why? Because when he passed the point of no return and reached for the life line he dropped a big **** turd that missed me by inches. :tsk:


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

So happy for my dad. Great times with him. I'll never forget these moments


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

pumpkinhead450 said:


> So happy for my dad. Great times with him. I'll never forget these moments


Glad.to.see ya didn't give up and were rewarded for it in a great way !!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Well there's a huge understated story here, glad you're still with us! I'd like to say everyday is a blessing but sometimes I wonder.... I will say that every fall and sit in the Autumn Woods is a blessing, not sure if it'll be like this in the next life, hopefully way better!



DEDGOOSE said:


> Well put my friend, sitting here thinking why am I out here? Not huge on deer but with having a brush with death this spring, it's comforting being in his creation. Never been one to admire sunsets, birds chirping etc Always kill kill kill ,but it's changed me.


----------

